# Upcoming Livestream'd CHARITY EVENT for SHARKS! Art, Prizes, Video Game Speedruns!



## PervDragon (Jul 18, 2012)

*SHARK STREAM 2: SEA WIZARDS!*
(Note: The most up-to-date info will be here: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3666975/)

*UPDATE!!!  Shark Steam is OVER *
We raised a ton of money for charity, so thank you to everyone who participated! 

If you want to see the artwork that was created, go here:
http://sharks.thatquestsite.org/art/

If you think sharks are super cool and still want to donate, please take a look at Shark Savers, the charity we support!
http://www.sharksavers.org/

Original info will be kept below, for those who missed it.  We will doing this again next year, so keep your eyes open!

----------------------

*JULY 27-30*, STARTING 4PM PACIFIC / 7PM EASTERN / 11PM UTC

MULTIPLE ARTISTS STREAMING ART *LIVE *FOR CHARITY DONATIONS FOR 72 HOURS!

*ALL MONEY RAISED goes to the Shark Savers charity!*

*OVER 100 PRIZES TO BE GIVEN AWAY TO DONORS!* (see prize details at the end of this post!)

ALSO FEATURING LIVE VIDEO GAME SPEED RUNS FROM Peaches_, Trihex, CosmoWright, Kirkq, Animeowzers, Cyghfer, and more!

*CHECK IT OUT*: http://sharks.thatquestsite.org/ 

DELICIOUS PROMO VIDEO:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQo14lS-ocA

-----

*WHAT IS THIS?*
A number of furry artists will be creating PG-rated / Safe For Work art LIVE for donators for 72 hours.  Starting TODAY.  There are also OVER 100 PRIZES that will be given away to people who donate! In addition to that, there will be 6+ video game speed runners from Speed Demos Archive / SpeedRunsLive streaming some LIVE speed runs to support sharks.

The grand prize alone is pretty staggering - 19+ free commissions from artists as of this post! More may join later!

ALL donations will go directly to the Shark Savers charity.  What do the Shark Savers guys do to support sharks?  Some examples include programs to reduce demand for shark fin soup, create support for bans on the shark fin trade, and help areas that have banned shark fishing to catch poachers.  Many of their programs are generally based around teaching people (including children â€“ they've even put on puppet shows) about the important role that sharks play in the ocean's ecosystem.  To find out more about the charity, you can visit their website here: http://www.sharksavers.org/.


*HOW DO I HELP?*
YOU can help by donating during the event, AND/OR just by raising awareness! Whether or not you have the money to spare, please spread the message across FA so that more people can see it. Anything helps!

If you're an artist, you can ALSO help by linking to the event info on any shark-themed images you post between now and July 30th. People surf FA primarily to see art, so spreading the message IN your art is an amazing way to get people to pay attention!  If you're willing to throw up a tiny shark sketch or just resubmit some shark artwork you've already done to get it in peoples' submission inbox, that's a fantastic way to let your watchers know about the event.

If you're interested in helping out in a more active way (for example, if you want to donate commissions as prizes), please contact :linkOctary:. She is the primary organizer for the SharkStream and would love any help that you'd be willing to offer.


*HOW DO I DONATE?*
GO HERE: http://sharks.thatquestsite.org/ 
Read the rules under the ChipIn applet before donating!
Click â€œChipIn!â€ to donate!


*HOW DO DRAWINGS GET REQUESTED?*
There is a field to add comments when you submit your donation.  Make your suggestion there, and it will get read and added to a list of possible things to draw.  You can make NEW suggestions or support EXISTING suggestions.  The more support that a specific suggestion gets, the more likely it will get drawn!

Please do not request more than two characters, and try to keep it simplistic.
Drawing requests and comments must be PG-13 material.
Requesting a specific artists will be ignored â€“ We don't have time to be choosy!


*HOW DO I GET PRIZES?*
Prizes are given away hourly and during special time windows.  There are also special prizes (Grand Prize, etc.) which will be given away at the end of the event.

There ARE donation minimums to be eligible for the different prizes:
$5 Minimum for hourly and limited window prizes.
$10 Minimum for grand prize raffle.

Here's a blog post with more info on PRIZES:
http://sharkstream.tumblr.com/post/27314965303/shark-stream-2012-sea-wizards-when-july-27-30th


*IS THIS LEGIT?*
Yes.  This is our 2nd art stream event benefiting Shark Savers.  Last year, we raised almost $2,500 for Shark Savers with a tiny audience.  We're hoping to get a lot more this year!  You can read about our past event here: http://www.sharksavers.org/en/get-active/fundraise-for-us/48hr-web-athon-of-art-for-sharks/

Please let me know if you have any questions!  The best way to contact me is via notes on FA @ pervdragon.


----------

